# just over



## kmaro

Hi , 

I wonder what is the best translation for _just over_ 300 planets would be ?


----------



## Revontuli

Hi Kmaro,

Can you please give more context?


----------



## kmaro

So far , telescopes have been able to detect just over 300 planets outside our Solar System.


----------



## Revontuli

I'd translate it as "almost over":

Bugüne kadar teleskoplar Güneş sistemimiz dışında _neredeyse 300'den fazla_ gezegen tespit edebildiler.


----------



## kmaro

Thanks for your kind reply.


----------



## ameana7

Merhaba,

Bence, bu cümlede "neredeyse 300'den fazla" demek çok iyi duyulmuyor. Çünkü "neredeyse" dediğimzde, 300' e yakın ama ondan daha az bir rakam belirtmemiz gerekir, diye düşünüyorum. Neden bu cümleyi "300'den biraz fazla" olarak çevirmiyoruz?


----------



## Evros

*So far , telescopes have been able to detect just over 300 planets outside our Solar System.
*
Bugüne kadar,teleskoplar Güneş Sistemimiz dışında henüz 300'ün üzerinde gezegen olduğunu saptayabildiler.

or

Bugüne kadar ,teleskoplar henüz güneş sistemimiz dışında 300'ün üzerinde gezegen olduğunu saptayabildiler.


----------



## ameana7

"So far, telescopes have been able to detect just over 300 planets outside our Solar System. 		"

"Bugüne kadar teleskoplar, Güneş sistemimiz dışında 300'ün sadece biraz üzerinde gezegen olduğunu tespit edebildiler."

Bu cümlede vurgulanmak istenen; teleskopların çok da yeterli olmayışı, var olan gezegenlerin çok küçük bir kısmını belirleyebile yeteneğine sahip olmaları diye düşünüyorum. Dolayısıyla, sanki yukarıdaki gibi çevirmek daha uygun olabilir. Belki de ben ayrıntılara çok takılıyorum.  Ne dersiniz?


----------



## Revontuli

ameana7 said:


> "So far, telescopes have been able to detect just over 300 planets outside our Solar System.         "
> 
> "Bugüne kadar teleskoplar, Güneş sistemimiz dışında 300'ün sadece biraz üzerinde gezegen olduğunu tespit edebildiler."
> 
> Bu cümlede vurgulanmak istenen; teleskopların çok da yeterli olmayışı, var olan gezegenlerin çok küçük bir kısmını belirleyebile yeteneğine sahip olmaları diye düşünüyorum. Dolayısıyla, sanki yukarıdaki gibi çevirmek daha uygun olabilir. Belki de ben ayrıntılara çok takılıyorum.  Ne dersiniz?



Evet, haklısınız. Katılıyorum. Cümleyi çevirdiğim zaman pek dikkat etmemişim sanırım.


----------



## tulpan

"Teleskoplar şimdiye kadar , Güneş sistemimiz dışında 300'ün sadece biraz üzerinde gezegen olduğunu keşfedebilmişlerdir."

...is an another possibility


----------



## Volcano

*Cümle Present Perfect ile kurulduğu için henüz, yeni yeni 300'ün üzerinde gezegenin keşfedildiği anlamı var.Yani 305,308 v.s gibi 300'den biraz fazla*


----------

